# How long until swelling goes down on adult GSD after Neuter?



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi Guys, 

It's been two weeks since Z was fixed. We kept him calm the best we could for 1 week, and past week still no walks and kept him separated from his little sister. He had to go back to the vet on Saturday because a little bit of surgical glue dissolved and a small spot opened and was oozing. He got a staple and antibiotic just in case. It looks great all normal skin color. 

Hi scrotum still looks like he was not fixed... it's a bit smaller but still retained the shape. 2 weeks after surgery. It's not red or bruised and he is eating, drinking and stir crazy by now. He tries to play any chance he gets. 

I was trying to read and find some info so I know there could be a himotoma and usually absorbed by the body eventually and also fluid. 

I did call the vet, they really don't seem that concerned and said they will check everything when he is in for his staple removal on the first. 

I guess I was expecting an empty skin hanging, but not this. Doe it take longer when neutered a bit older? 

Sorry I am so clueless and over worried as always.


----------



## Soundguy (Feb 20, 2013)

I've only had one of my dogs neutered and he was 30 months when I had it done, so I was a newbe, also. It doesn't sound like there is any cause for concern. The scrotum shouldn't be swollen, but it can remain fairly normal looking for several weeks. I was only able to keep mine quiet for 2-3 days and he had no problems. If it doesn't feel hot or swollen, I think you're ok.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for the reply I really appreciated it. It feels hot, but he is laying around, its not any different from the temp on his belly... No weird colors and he is not stiff, he is trying to run, jump and play. I have been trying to keep him calm and it's to a point now that he is screaming if I crate him lol, he is done... 

It just looks "full" not just hanging skin, but not bigger than before neuter. I guess I was expecting it to be very flat and empty and we are just not there yet.


----------



## Soundguy (Feb 20, 2013)

Mine had some filling, but not overly swollen. Just enough that I felt it a couple of times because it didn't look any different than before. I would think that increased exercise at this point might help reduce the filling. Mine had internal stitches and I think there is little danger in it opening back up. I kept him quiet for a few days and then let him go back to his routine, monitoring the incision site. I think sometimes if you keep them quiet too long, it can end up doing more harm than good. I can tell you that the whole process was more traumatic for me than it was for him!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I completely agree on the traumatic part... I am going crazy and he is looking at me like I am crazy and why is he not allowed to play with his sister lol.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Smitty was the same way. He was neutered at about a year and half old after being rescued.

I think with the more mature males it takes awhile for the skin to shrink up, think like a person who just lost a lot of weight, takes awhile for the loose skin to tighten up.

ETA Oh and oh boy, I am not a fan of surgical glue. We had problems with it and Autumn's spay. Ended up at the E vet with sutures to reclose her.

Next time NO glue....personal experience and too many folks reporting problems of it not holding up.






Neko said:


> Thanks for the reply I really appreciated it. It feels hot, but he is laying around, its not any different from the temp on his belly... No weird colors and he is not stiff, he is trying to run, jump and play. I have been trying to keep him calm and it's to a point now that he is screaming if I crate him lol, he is done...
> 
> It just looks "full" not just hanging skin, but not bigger than before neuter. I guess I was expecting it to be very flat and empty and we are just not there yet.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

That's one thing my vet mentioned, the later you have them neutered, the more it swells I guess. Cause like someone else said there's more loose skin there and there's just kind of a void there now and it can fill up with stuff :/


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

yep so it's filled up but not huge, I am just letting him resume playing a bit because he is protesting big time.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Rusty was neutered last summer at 3 yrs old for an ongoing enlarged prostate issue. I remember the vet telling me it would take a while for his scrotum to "shrink" and it will look like he wasn't even neutered. It really did take a while - I don't remember how long? But I know it was way over two weeks. We are now 9 months post neuter and there's really nothing there. He did have sagging skin for a while. 

It really is an invasive surgery & harder on an adult dog - IMO. Rusty's surgery site was very neat and stitched on the inside - nothing to remove. The worst was the 3-4 day after his neuter with him wanting to mess with the area but he healed nicely.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I had to take Grim back to have his drained and get antibiotics. It was enlarged and painful for him I would be inclined to take a picture with your cell phone and send it to your vet


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I will send him a picture, but it is smaller today, round like there is a golf ball in there (this is smaller than the originals), but not tight. Normal color. I let him play with Ruby today, they missed each other, chairs were flying in lanai. Everything looks normal after play and incision looks great, clean, and normal skin color. 

He is on antibiotic for a few days due to the new staples, plus he developed a hotpot on his inner thigh from laying down for two weeks... I am taking care of it looks like I got it right in time.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

His was tight and starting to drain even though it was glued shut. Sounds great. The vet originally did not give antibiotics and I think it should be SOP for an adult dog as it IS a lot more traumatic.


----------

